# Should I buy a previously wrecked TT RS



## alphatrion (Nov 20, 2016)

Car has really low mileage but had $23k damage repaired. Hit in the left quarter panel. Supposedly Audi did the welding but another shop did the job.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Not enough information*



alphatrion said:


> Car has really low mileage but had $23k damage repaired. Hit in the left quarter panel. Supposedly Audi did the welding but another shop did the job.


Was the wreck recent? If it was years ago and the owner kept it several years, then I might consider it if the price was right because he was obviously satisfied with the repair. What was welded? Welding aluminum is tricky. Do you have access to the repair sheet? Was the frame compromised? If you have any concerns, I'd take it to an Audi certified body shop for an inspection prior to purchase.


----------

